

Jamendo reaches 300k CC-licensed tracks, releases free mobile apps - sylvinus
http://blog.jamendo.com/2011/04/18/300000-free-tracks-in-your-pocket/

======
johnnyjustice
I love this website, Since finding it, I decided to stop pirating music
because these guys want everyone to hear their music whether they make money
or not, its really beautiful.

------
TillE
What I love most about Jamendo is that they let you search by license. So you
can just browse everything that's only CC-BY, completely free to use in any
project you like.

[http://www.jamendo.com/en/albums?license_class=cc_standard&#...</a><p>Great
for placeholder music, and there are definitely a few gems in there.

~~~
aw3c2
And now try to not browse (click page by page) but actually search for
anything by license. Not possible.

Or even just try to search for any two words. They search with an logical OR.

This has been that way for years, maybe forever. I've been ranting about it
all the time. Jamendo is a great project and there is a lot of fantastic music
(I have almost 500 "starred" albums) but it is a pain in the arse to use if
you actually want to discover music yourself.

Another pet peeve of mine is that they do not say the reason if albums get
deleted. So if you downloaded something, thinking it was free music, it might
have been deleted for copyright infringement later and you could never find
out. Or the artist changed the license.

------
sylvinus
Developer homepage, with open APIs: <http://developer.jamendo.com/en/>

------
vincent__
Yeepee! available on Android, iPhone and BlackBerry :)

~~~
PidGin128
I'm also surprised to see BB support. Does anyone know if I can install it
without the AppWorld installed?

Edit: Doesn't appear so. Also, their webpage didn't seem very mobile friendly.

------
fireantology
I love Jamendo!

